

Photos from the first-ever US automobile race. - alexismadrigal
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/03/how-electric-and-gas-powered-cars-battled-in-americas-first-automobile-race/72544/

======
deveren
It's so funny to see how the design of the early cars resembled horse
carriages so closely. Being an amateur photographer, old photos never fail to
amaze me.

